# Attleboro MA/Prov. RI - new to the area.



## Praeco (Mar 29, 2004)

Barring any unforeseen problems, my wife and I are moving to Attleboro Massachusetts in mid-April. I was hoping to find some gamers in the Providence area that might have an opening for someone new.

I'm in my mid-20's and have been gaming off and on for many years. I've mostly played in and ran various editions of D&D and Call of Cthulhu, but have played many other RPGs from time to time. I'm also interested in boardgaming, though I'm kind of new to it and my own collection is really small.

I'm not sure what my schedule is going to be like yet, but if you have some time and space for a new player please post here or send me an email. I'd love to meet some like-minded folks.

(Just for reference, Attleboro is just northeast of Providence, about 20 mins from the city...)

Thanks!


----------



## Saalia (Mar 30, 2004)

Praeco said:
			
		

> Barring any unforeseen problems, my wife and I are moving to Attleboro Massachusetts in mid-April. I was hoping to find some gamers in the Providence area that might have an opening for someone new.
> 
> I'm in my mid-20's and have been gaming off and on for many years. I've mostly played in and ran various editions of D&D and Call of Cthulhu, but have played many other RPGs from time to time. I'm also interested in boardgaming, though I'm kind of new to it and my own collection is really small.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the area!   

Have you ever played 1st edition D&D before?  If so, we are looking for someone to play in our high level Battle System game. Campaign setting is in Bloodstone Forgotten Realms.  We play every other Friday at 7:30pm until whenever (we play Call of Cthulhu alternate Fridays).  Your wife is welcome to come along.  We are located in Woonsocket RI (10 minutes or so from Attleboro Ma.).


----------



## Saalia (Mar 30, 2004)

I deleted this message, because it was a duplicate of my previous.  Ths site was processing very slowly, so it was sent twice in error.      Oops!


----------



## Praeco (Mar 30, 2004)

Saalia said:
			
		

> Welcome to the area!
> 
> Have you ever played 1st edition D&D before?  If so, we are looking for someone to play in our high level Battle System game. Campaign setting is in Bloodstone Forgotten Realms.  We play every other Friday at 7:30pm until whenever (we play Call of Cthulhu alternate Fridays).  Your wife is welcome to come along.  We are located in Woonsocket RI (10 minutes or so from Attleboro Ma.).





Hi,
thanks for getting back to me about this.

I played 1st edition a long time ago, and actually have the Player's Handbook in ESD form. It's been a long time since I've really studied the rules, however. I've played enough to remember the crazy but lovable racial restrictions and experience tables though, and the 1st level wizard with 1 HP phenomenon.  

Before I poke any more affectionate fun, I should say I'd love to join in and check this out. I may need a bit of time to get up to speed, but I have a better familiarity with the older editions anyway so it shouldn't take that long. However I haven't seen the Battlesystem rules if that will present a problem let me know. 

Alternate weekends is a good schedule for me, so I don't see any problems in that regard.


P.S.
I also am a huge fan of Call of Cthulhu and if ever you have a spot around the table or need for a Keeper I'd be happy to play.


----------



## Saalia (Mar 30, 2004)

Praeco said:
			
		

> Hi,
> thanks for getting back to me about this.
> 
> I played 1st edition a long time ago, and actually have the Player's Handbook in ESD form. It's been a long time since I've really studied the rules, however. I've played enough to remember the crazy but lovable racial restrictions and experience tables though, and the 1st level wizard with 1 HP phenomenon.
> ...




Wizards usually don't last long in 1st (unless they are high level).     We would be happy to have you join our D&D Battle System and Call of Cthulhu campaigns.  Have you ever played a high level D&D campaign?  Just let me know when you will be available?  Also let me know if your wife will be joining us, so we know how much food we need to have.  Thank you. 

P.S.  You can e-mail me at saalia2003@webmd.net, or call me at work # 508-850-3457 8-5pm, M-F.


----------



## Saalia (Mar 30, 2004)

Correction on e-mail address saalia2003@yahoo.com, sorry I have too many e-mail addresses to keep track of.


----------



## Praeco (Mar 31, 2004)

Saalia said:
			
		

> Correction on e-mail address saalia2003@yahoo.com, sorry I have too many e-mail addresses to keep track of.





Okay, I emailed you some info... 

Hope to hear from you later


----------

